# The Ultimate Diet?



## Mijo's Mom (Apr 19, 2007)

Hello there! I am thinking of making the switch over to raw for my two boys. Now that Mijo's problems seem to have disappeared (knock on wood!) and Guapo seems to be chewing his paws raw (boo!) I am thinking of trying raw to see what it does for them. I was considering Healthy Paws but when I called the store I normally go to they said that they didn't carry it. They carry a type called 'The Ultimate Diet' http://theultimatediet.myshopify.com/ Does anyone have any experience with this food? It seems good, all organic and locally produced. Any and all input would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Connie,

That food looks pretty decent I think! I have never heard of it before, but I see the store I buy Healthy Paws at has it by special order. Maybe I will order some to just try it out. Anyhow, looks good!

Ryan


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Connie, it does look great. I like that all the formulas are slightly different. One concern I would have is that all but the venison has wheat germ and nutritional yeast. which if wheat is the problem for mijo or guapo it may not help to feed raw. But then again, I know many people who feed raw add a supplement that may have nutritional yeast in it too... all but venison has oats pretty high up in the ingredients too... so it is not grain free. But if grains aren't an issue...it may be worth a try.



> At The Ultimate Diet, we never use meats or grains unfit for human consumption. Only human-grade ingredients are used. No chemicals. No preservatives. No colorings. No Additives. Nothing artificial. Please note: we offer a No Grains version in the 4 and 12 lb size for all flavors.
> 
> The "No Grains" formula ingredients are identical to the grain version with the exception of no oats and no wheat germ.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mijo's Mom (Apr 19, 2007)

Does the "organic garlic" in the ingredient list ring any alarm bells for anyone? I thought it was toxic?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Some say Garlic is toxic in high doses but I know a lot who feed it regularly and have had no problems.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

They don't say if there meat contains organs at all which would be very important. You may want to ask.

I noticed on their site that they recommend fasting your dog twice a month. I always wonder about that. But my guys always seem hungry so I never do it.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Ryan let me know the cost of a bag. I like to rotate different stuff between my own batches. My guys are eating the Beef Botanicals from Tollden right now. I tried chicken botanicals but they wouldn't even touch it. It's the first time I've seen them turn down food lol


----------



## Mijo's Mom (Apr 19, 2007)

Daniel, I'll ask about the organs, thanks! How often would you switch up proteins anyways? And do you do as many proteins as you can or switch between two or three? Can you get Tollden at Ryan's Pet Foods or is it something to order from the net? I'll ask my store about that one too!

Thanks!


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

I go through all the meats. I make my own but generally I go through 6lbs of one then move to the next. When I used to use Tolldens (yes they carry it at Global close by Ryan and I) I would buy the ...6lb bag I think it was and change every time I ran out. 

Tollden has two types of complete raw. One mixed with veggies and the other mixed with botanicals. My guys never had a problem with the veggie mix but they didn't like the smell of the botanical duck. Refused to eat it.

Personally if you are going to buy packaged then I would rotate between all three.


----------



## Mijo's Mom (Apr 19, 2007)

Thanks for the info Daniel!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Connie, sorry to hear about Guapo and his paw-licking. Sammy was like that for a long while, but hasn't had pink paws in 1 1/2 yrs now or so. He seems to do best on high-protein fish kibble, but I also feed raw from time to time. 

I'm wondering why there is honey in their food. What's the point? Dogs dont' need sugar, that's for sure, and I wonder what other benefits it would give... Garlic for taste is not dangerous, and I'm sure it's a teeny amount.


----------



## Mijo's Mom (Apr 19, 2007)

Thanks Marj! Here's the reply to the email I sent the Ultimate Diet lady:

Hi Connie,

I strongly suggest that you fast the dogs. 80% of their body energy is taken up every day by digestion. If you give them a day off (which would happen naturally in the wild) the body can use that energy to heal things in the body. Your next e-mail asked about organ meats and garlic. I never use organ meats in my formulas. No matter how natural the meats are, organs are filters to the body. As far as Garlic is concerned, there are some people who say that it is harmful. Generally if you look at the article and do the math on the actual quantities they would have to eat it is far more than I would ever put in our recipes. I have been feeding garlic and fasting my dogs for about 25 years now....I have never had a problem. Hope this helps.

Sincerely,

Kimberly Thomson
President

www.theultimatediet.com
[email protected]

1-877-574-7387
519-943-0150


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

I am very very surprised they don't use organ meat. I don't know any raw feeders who don't feed organ. I've never heard of that. Organ meat is very nutritious but in small amounts. You could aways feed there stuff and just add offal on your own.



> They are a concentrated source of many essential nutrients and are particularly valuable during times of growth, reproduction and stress as a source of concentrated nutrients.
> 
> Liver
> In this one product is a vast range of important nutrition. Liver is the most concentrated source of vitamin A and should be fed in small amounts on a regular basis. It also contains vitamins D, E, and K in substantial quantities. Liver is an excellent source of the minerals zinc, manganese, selenium and iron. It also contains all the B vitamins, particularly B2, B3, B5, biotin, folacin, B12, choline, and inositol. It contains B1 in adequate or smaller amounts and is a good source of vitamin C. Liver provides a source of good quality protein and the essential fatty acids, both the omega-3 and omega-6 type. It's a fantastic food for your dog!
> ...


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Mijo's Mom said:


> Does the "organic garlic" in the ingredient list ring any alarm bells for anyone? I thought it was toxic?


High doses of garlic can cause hemolytic anemia in dogs, and as I found out, high doses to humans can cause us to become anemic.


----------



## Chasza (Dec 10, 2008)

My personal opinion is that I don't like fasting -- humans or dogs, especially small dogs. If you are human, and want to fast, I think juicing is an appropriate replacement for one or two meals. If you have lots of toxins to dump and do a complete fast, then these toxins can overload the organs; neverminding the fact that some people might have an electrolyte problem if fasting with just water. For small dogs, I think fasting (except for medical needs) puts undue strain on their little bodies and organs. Again, that's just my opinion.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Sammy will 'fast' on his own, skipping a meal, sometimes even two in a day. He's always done this, but of course, if I were to feed roasted chicken, burger or steak, he'd gobble it all down in one shot. lol There are days when he just doesn't want to eat and I respect that, allowing him to skip a meal now and then. Ricky, on the other hand, would never EVER want to skip a meal ! lol


----------

